# Lionel 2333 Santa Fe Problems



## Martin (Mar 4, 2016)

I took a 2333 in trade years ago and started running it recently.
I had a lot of work done on it in the last several months at a very good repair shop including a new re built horn which works really great. The pick up rollers were replaced but I was told they may be problematic going from a turn into an uncouple track or switch.

Here are my problems:

First the damn thing goes off the track at almost every curve even at very low speeds. As I know the 2333 did not have Magnetraction and I am wondering if this is endemic on the curves. The only way I could fix the problem was literally put shims on every curve track section to bank it and thus, compensate for the engine sliding off.

The second problem the shop could not duplicate was the engine started making a screeching sound after running it like 15 minutes …it actually sounds like a barking dog sound. I know these things growl because of the metal gears but this is a bark. On one spin around my layout it passed through an insulated track section and there was a short as my ZW went red. Another time it went down a straight section and as it tried to pass through the straight part of a switch it would not go any further but lurched back like it was caught in a magnetic field. 

I took it off the track for 15 minutes and put it back on and it ran perfect and I was not able to duplicate these issues. I did get the problems on video but I am not sure what's going on. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

Do the trucks swivel easily? No protrusions or wires hindering movement? Why would the rollers cause problems if properly mounted? Nothing caught in the gearing?


----------



## Martin (Mar 4, 2016)

trucks are fine and swivel easily….the repair guy just said it was prone to short out if i was running from a curve section it to an uncouple track or switch


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Those motors do have an oil input to the shaft. The most important thing is the motors have to be balanced and work together. Maybe the wires are holding the engine from turning.


----------



## B&O Forever (Nov 17, 2016)

I think you have wiring issues and something is causing the trucks to bind up.

What kind of track do you have?

Perhaps a picture of the bottom will provide some clues.

And I think you need some oil too.


----------



## David 1005 (Jul 1, 2012)

Place the locomotive an a flat straight piece of track and try each wheel to make sure it sitting on the track. All eight wheels should be touching the rails. None should be up above the rail. Also check that none of the wheels wobble when they are turned. If they wobble it could indicate a bent axle or loose wheel. The 2333 is a worm drive locomotive. One of the down sides of worm drive is that put a thrust load on the bearings. This can result in bearing wear that will let the gears hit the truck frame and other things that they should not. You can usually see marks where the gear teeth are wearing is this a problem. This could result in noisy operation. On the warning on the collector roller causing problems, this locomotive was designed prior to the magnetic (tab) uncoupling. I'd you do not have uncoupling tracks right next to a curve it should work. The locomotive needs the old style 622 roller with the cone on each end. This keeps the roller up above obstacles on straight track, but they are wide enough to get around sharp curves.


----------



## todamtall (Nov 15, 2016)

Are you running this on .027 track or O ga track? Big difference in height and curves.


----------



## Martin (Mar 4, 2016)

*031 Lionel Tubular*

I am running conventional 0-31. Other than the curves which I used shims to correct going off the track, the grinding and barking sounds stopped today. I kept the voltage relatively constant on the 5 or 6 laps i ran on my 30 foot layout. Is heat a factor in my problems as these sounds show up later in the runs?

The only thing I cannot do track wise is go around a curve to an uncouple track which I placed right next to a curved section. The unit just won't take that turn when it goes into the uncouple track. It works fine going the other direction.

I know the unit should stay on the tracks as I run a 681, Alco 220, Milwaukee 2338 and Lionel Lion Chief Plus Diesel without any track issues.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Did the shop re grease the worm gears? It could be the metal gears get hot from lack of or old lubrication causing them to heat up and expand , thus causing noise binding in the gears? Just a thought.


----------



## todamtall (Nov 15, 2016)

Switch to 42" or even better 54" curves. Are the rollers hot when the "barking" starts? Fill the oil reservoirs. Use red n tacky on the worm gears.


----------



## Martin (Mar 4, 2016)

*Still Goes Off Track Possible Frame Damage Grinding Gone*

They re lubed the worm motor and bearings I believe.
Played with the wiring to give the trucks more play.
However they felt the frame my be slightly bent or warped.
Since it still goes off the track next step is to replace the frame. The frame looks pretty straight to me but it appears like the front truck may touch the frame while swiveling or trying to swivel. 

Can the frame be straightened or does it have to be replaced?


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

Martin said:


> They re lubed the worm motor and bearings I believe.
> Played with the wiring to give the trucks more play.
> However they felt the frame my be slightly bent or warped.
> Since it still goes off the track next step is to replace the frame. The frame looks pretty straight to me but it appears like the front truck may touch the frame while swiveling or trying to swivel.
> ...


Doubt you can do much to straighten a frame without cracking it. 

Is it possible the truck mounting hole in the frame is elongated? if so, you will get a lot of slop in the truck, and the apron can hang on the frame.


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

Someone ought to step up who is competent to repair this item. I'd do so but I lack the skill, experience, and knowledge--help him out.


----------



## todamtall (Nov 15, 2016)

Sounds like the apron mite be rubbing on the frame. Take a small washer slip it over the pivot stud so its between the frame and truck frame cover. That will give you a little more clearance tween the apron and frame. Try different thickness to get the desired clearance. Not sure if frame can be straightened. bob


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, so if it's lubed, it could be the bent frame or like 15 other things. Are the wires to the power trucks preventing it from moving freely? Are the motors operating together? If one euns faster then the other the train will derail. Try running it in reverse, does it still derail? How bent is the frame and where? Pictures help! You might be able to bend back the frame by putting it in a vise and hanging weights on one side, it will bend back in a few days. Some use a torch, and bend stuff back. Depends on where it's bent.


----------



## todamtall (Nov 15, 2016)

Also check the side to side clearance tween the wheels and trucks. Bushings maybe worn enuff that the wheels rub against the sides. Use a feeler gauge. Want magna traction? Swap the wheels for 2343 wheels. Part#2343-33


----------

